# reciprocating saws



## porsche119 (Jul 17, 2005)

thinking of buying rigid or dewalt reciprocating saw, anyone have advice?
thinking more toward the rigid...

thanks


----------



## jeff12002 (Mar 1, 2005)

They are not considered by anyone really to be a precision or feature rich tool. Just about any of the name brand models should be good. Which one offers the easiest blade changing capabilities? If the prices were close, that would be my deciding factor. 
Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would suggest you look at the Porter Cable Tiger Saw and Tiger Claw. Both are good quality tools. The Rigid power tools are made in China by people paid a tiny fraction of what US workers are paid. This is why HD can afford to sell them for so much less... OH! Wait! They don't sell them for less! They charge more! Hmm, something to think on. Between your two choices I would go with the DeWalt.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Do not go Rigid. Also, I have learned a couple things about Ryobi stuff too. Bought a tool-just 'cause it was cheap and I needed it for an outdoor job. It was not right. Took it back. Second one had problems too. Called RYobi and was referred to nearest service center. Ha Ha they said...."we have been waiting for parts for four more just like yours for the past three months." Up until that moment I had been impressed with what I got for my money. Now, I guess I gotta take them off my "approved" list. Who needs a cheap tool, or any tool, that creates a problem that takes several months to resolve. Go Milwaukee, Dewalt, P-Cable etc and quit foolin' around. So there! Ha!


----------



## porsche119 (Jul 17, 2005)

does ridgid make ryobi?
why u say stuff about ryobi?


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Go with dewalt, I have one and I really like it ,It never gives me any trouble.In fact I cut up a whole 24' round swiming pool with a full all a round deck and railing. In one day and that was in small pices. Good luck and buy the best .Learning Herb


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Milwaukee. I got mine a number of years ago now but if the new ones are anything like the old ones they just keep working and will really saw it all. I did some remodeling and cut in a new door way, a friend borrowed it to cut a hole in this van roof, I have cut large landscape spikes (you know those about about 10" or 12" long and 1/4" in dia) to remove timbers, not to mention trees and roots. I even managed to "drop" it one time.... maybe 7 feet or so, no damage.

To be honest I have not even looked at the newer saws so maybe they have some advantages but I've got every Milwaukee tool I've ever aquired and love all of them.

Ed


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Point taken. I do not know whether Ryobi makes Rigid tools. I was trying to suggest that there are a lot of tools out there of sometimes questionable quality. Its okay to buy something at the low end, if you know in advance not to expect much. Its another thing to buy inexpensive stuff and simply buy a problem. In fact I was pleased with the little Ryobi tool I bought, understanding up front that it was a "cheap" tool....until I discovered the difficulty of getting parts for it.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Milwaukee, has my vote, I have mine for about 30 years and it still works like new. They were the first to come out with the bayonet type saws. The new ones have an adjustable shoe so you can get more wear out of the blades. The stroke has been increased to one inch or more over the model I have, and the blades change easier. Look for those features in the Dewalt and PC, then judge the price. Ryobi and Rigid are strictly cheap tools. Woodnut65


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rigid does not make Ryobi. Milwaukee builds different levels of "Sawzall's", from a home owners version to "Heavy Duty" to "Super Sawzall". The price goes up along with the power and durability. Makita, DeWalt and Porter Cable make high quality saws of this type. Porter Cable has the unique "Tiger Claw" which has a knuckle adjustable to many different angles between the motor and the saw chuck. This tool is very useful since it allows close quarters access by making a simple change in body position. Craftsman, Ryobi, and Black & Decker all build home owner models. I have recently used a B&D 24 volt cordless version and was surprized at it's power. Harbor Freight offers a China built saw for under $20. They also import under the Chicago name. Having had the opportunity to view the Chicago tool line in person, my advice to anyone considering buying anything they make is simple: "Hit yourself in the head with a hammer and wake up!" The dollar store mentality is fine for candle holders. Power tools are an investment in your future productivity, and... you get what you pay for.


----------



## vaking (May 5, 2005)

To add a bit to the confusion: there are not too many independent tool manufacturers outthere. Ridgid and Ryobi are separate companies but they have same owner.
Dewalt, Delta, Porter-Cable and couple more names are all now owned by B&D. The new owner has already started process of consolidating manufacturing for all of them and moving much of it to Mexico. Bosch, Skill, Vermont American, Dremel are all trademarks of Bosch.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike hit the nail on the head. "You get what you pay for". If you want a tool that will last, buy a name brand, in the contractor ar professional grade. If you only want to use the tool for 1 job, buy cheap. Cheap might last till the 1 job is complete. I personally own a DeWalt. A great saw for about $100 bucks.......Chuck


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

For general use around the house and garden I would not be without my Bosche reciprocating saw.
I first bought one in 1987 and it worked faultlessy for over 10 years when the motor died.
Rather than wait to get the motor repaired I went straight out and bought another identical saw.
My most used blades are the general purpose wood blade and the pruning blade.
It has been used for cutting down unwanted trees in the garden and also to cut through the tree roots to get rid of them from the soil.
They are no good for accurate sawing but can get in places that all other power saws cant.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I own a Milwaukee but if I needed a new one I would also look at the Bosch.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

*porter cable tiger saw*

i just bought a porter cable model 9750 to add to the dream shop  and sent the existing dewalt up to the house in NC where all power tools go to retire. I bought it from the Tool Crib through Amazom.com and got free shipping and with the rebate for 177 bucks.

This is what it does. Just forward of the motor the entire head will swing 90 degrees up and down. then the reciprocating blade head will rotate a full 360 degrees around and around. then you can extend the blade foot out in several increments as this allows the blade to wear along more of its length. no allen wrench is required for a blade change as there is a sliding sleeve. 
This saw will fit in between 16 inch spaced wall studs. Fantastic.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Just so there is no confusion, the PC 9750 is the top of the line "Tiger Claw". There are other models made with the conventional body selling for less. If you are buying this type of saw be sure it features a tool less blade change. You will never regret spending a couple extra dollars and never having to find a lost allen wrench to change a blade. Keep in mind that demolition type blades will stand up to cutting nails and regular wood cutting blades will not.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I also recommend the Milwaukee Super-Sawzall. The one's we use at work are regularly abused in steel and keep asking for more. I've seen a bunch of used ones at local pawn shops for reasonable prices. As rugged as a tool as it is it might not be a bad place to pick one up.

If buying new, I'd recommend a quick change blade system, or retrofit to one.


----------



## Delaplante (Sep 11, 2004)

If I was going to knock down a building Milwaukee or Porter Cable would be my choice. Reliable around the shop would be Ridgid, Dewalt, Bosch 9/10 amp versions. For the occasional user theres Ryobi and Skill. Like the man said you get what you pay for, it just depends on how much you want to pay.


----------



## Routerbit (Mar 20, 2005)

My vote goes to the Super Sawzall by Milwaukee.
It is a very rugged, well-balanced, very low vibrating saw!!


----------



## lebourdais (Aug 13, 2005)

*Home Depot*

Bought a DeWalt with a defective blade holder and couldn't cut a straight line. Then after about 15 minutes I put it away. Several months later I decided to check it out again. Now, it wouldn't start ... just hum. Call the company, took it to factory approved repair shop and was told it was out-of-warranty! I agreed to pay for the repair and 4 weeks later I was told to pick it up, it was repaired and would not cost me anything. It seems they found a loose bolt inside the casing that had jamed the gears. It could only have been left there from the factory or been refurbished??? They showed me the bolt but wouldn't give me an explaination. The blade holder was "fine" I was told. 
I went back to Home Depot for their help and after hearing my story and the out of warranty and all, the store manager just told me to go back to the tool department and pick out another one or I could have my money back. Needless to say, for about $19.00 more I went home with a brand smacking new Millwalkee Sawzall. Thank You Home Depot ... Thank Your for your courtesy and understanding and your return policy. Ray


----------

